
Why younger developers can't stand new programming languages - _o_
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/heres-why-younger-developers-cant-stand-new-programming-languages/
======
x1798DE
I feel like the more obvious explanation is that older developers already know
the languages young developers want to learn. JavaScript, C++, Java and Python
are widely used and knowing them has a much higher return than Go or Kotlin as
first or second programming languages.

If you have been a developer for 10+ years there's a good chance that you
either know these "older" languages or you know that you don't need/want to
learn them.

------
thewizardofaus
It doesn't surprise me that those languages are favourites for that age
bracket (18,24). Python C/C++, JavaScript and Java seem to be what's taught
(or assumed) in most CS degrees. You have to take into account that only small
group of students in that age bracket would venture off and extend themselves.
Most are content with knowing just the "standard" languages.

------
zshrdlu
_Can 't Stand_ connotes repulsion or dislike, the title it misleading and the
conclusions drawn don't make much sense.

------
arwhatever
The attendees at my local F# meetup tend to be old as can be.

